# Diet Advice



## FordFan (May 9, 2014)

Short rundown....

Age 32
Training on/off 10 years
Trained around 3-4 years straight and dedicated, lifestyle change and was unable to work out for almost 8 months. I've been back going on 7 weeks.

Before I had to quit I was prepping for a contest with Shelby. I weighed 250lb and I'm 6'1". I was around 12%bf with 14weeks to go.

Shelby had me eating 6 meals each day at 60p/80c/20f. I was gaining in size and slowly reducing fat. No cardio

Fast forward. I attempted for about one week at The same macro style. I didn't have the muscle to consume the food. For the past 4 weeks I have been doing 60p/120c/10f on training days (4 days week). On off days 60p/(carbs all in am)50c/10f. I've also been doing 30 min steady paced cardio on training days. "Off" days I do high intense cardio for 30min.

I've been stuck at 265lb but the fat is slowly coming off.  I would really like to peel a little more fat off. I'm currently around the 18% bf level.  Sorry guys, do to some of the stuff I've talked about on here no pics. I would like to get back around the 12% mark. I'd love to get there in 6 weeks or so.

Any ideas? I'm thinking about bumping food intake back up and increasing cardio. This low carb mess has me drained.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (May 10, 2014)

FordFan said:


> Short rundown....
> 
> Age 32
> Training on/off 10 years
> ...



Do what Shelby had you doing and add cardio


----------

